# CS Dragon Blood



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Best Dragon Blood around? I'm thinking of ordering from Candle Science.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only used CS... it is good. My dh loves it and it is tied with their Coconut Lime Verbena as my top selling FOs.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, I will order it


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't say if it discolors as I always color it... black with red... 

It does not accelerate...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

:biggrin, Cant wait to try it. 
I just had Magnolia in Bloom from CS turn to pudding as I poured it into light trace, yuk, I gave it to someone who makes lotion, maybe she can put it to good use, not me


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Our florals move FAST... we finally got in sinc and moved well enough we had a FLAT Yellow Rose of Texas this week and I actually did a swirl on Honeysuckle Jasmine... you might try it again and just be ready for it.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Be prepared though for a variety of comments... LOL Current favorite... "That smells like a head shop."

I seriously debated calling it Stuck in the Sixies, but Dragon's Blood is well known enough I wanted that draw... 

My market is in a college town and Dragons Blood is big with the students and then those in their 50's... likely why my dh loves it. For him I am now using it instead of my beloved Spearmint Eucalyptus.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

LynninTX said:


> Be prepared though for a variety of comments... LOL Current favorite... "That smells like a head shop."
> 
> I seriously debated calling it Stuck in the Sixies, but Dragon's Blood is well known enough I wanted that draw...
> 
> My market is in a college town and Dragons Blood is big with the students and then those in their 50's... likely why my dh loves it. For him I am now using it instead of my beloved Spearmint Eucalyptus.


Stuck in the 60's sound better than what I was going to call it......are you ready................ Hint of Hippy. lol I like the smell grew up around that time. But hint of hippy might be a turn off lol.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I really like HINT OF HIPPY, but then I am 60 years old, lol


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Stuck in the Sixties! (alliteration!!) Maybe I'll use that, since I don't much care for the DB name, even if I like the way it smells.


----------



## Tmattie (Oct 27, 2011)

The only soap I have made to date was sented Dragon's Blood....my husband is hooked


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with you Stacey, I didn't care for the name either so I renamed it "Patchouli At Dusk" which is also the name of one of my does  It's a good seller for me and one of my husbands favorites.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I actually do call my soap Dragon's Blood and can not keep it in stock! It leaves as quickly as I make it! More than I can say for other fragrances.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We named ours Eragon (name of the dragon in a popular book series) but our description card says A.K.A. Dragon's Blood so those that know it by that name will recognize it. It's been very popular this year.


----------

